# Chino and his first pull...



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

No, no it hasn't happened yet so no pictures...


We will be attending the Bull Dog Bash in Lone Grove, Oklahoma hosted by Jeremy Reed. This is an APA event, one of the biggest events in Oklahoma. After some training with my boy, we decided to see what he's got on the track. I feel like he's more than ready to tell me where he is, and it'd be some good experience for him to be in a competition. 

I will have more info if anyone in the area wants to attend, just to watch or to compete. I went to an event earlier this year hosted by Mr Reed and had a blast. Chino's been on that track before, so we can see how he does. Wish him luck!!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good luck o.z ......i hope chino does great.......and take lots of pics


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good luck chino kick some butt...make sure to get lots of pics


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I havent talked to Jaime much on wether her or I will be handling him. We've both spend time working the drag walks with him, we're normally both there, and I have taken him on a few as well. We've also gone to an enclosed field and taken him off leash and gone to two separate sides and had him pull straight from one of us to the other. So once we get closer to February 20th, we'll see who is going to handle him. Maybe both, if he makes it for a few rounds. And pictures.... There will be TONS!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck Chino, Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! We'll see just what this young man is capable of  

And expect a big ol' dump soon after


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck, I'm sure he'll do great, don't forget to take pics for us.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## rando (Dec 9, 2009)

Good luck sounds like a great experience


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you! I remember when he pulled the empty cart no problem I got this rush all over, and I knew he'd enjoy it. From there it's been nothing but work around the duck pond, in our back yard, in the neighborhood park, and a few fields around here. I try and keep it to 2 times a week, but I have slacked here and there, and have done as much as every other day. We keep it exciting and fun, and he always gets lots of praise and rub downs.. 

We'll see how he does now that we've tuned him up a lil bit... I don't expect much, but hope he has a good time


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck with the pull should be exciting how old is chino now?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

He'll be 1 feb 14th.. and thanks!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That's cool, Best of luck!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cant wait to see how it goes! Good luck Chino!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is like a fun pull type correct? Not like a full hardcore heavy pull? I thought you should wait until at least 18 months to get the dog started into dragging and then at 2 when he is fully grown you can start pulling no..?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yipee Chino!! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone in Oklahoma or North Texas that might wanna come out that weekend?? It'd be really cool to meet ya! The APA accepts all breeds and full breeds, mixed, and both altered and intact dogs.

I am trying to get some darn phone clips loaded on my work computer so I can post up a little video of chino pulling. But it's HORRIBLE quality im wondering if I should even post it up. It's just some more drag walks but this time with 20 lbs on his *Tablerock Drag Sled *(you like that Sara?  )


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

You so cute!!!

Good luck at the show...we can't wait to hear how you all do!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*SECOND ANNUAL OKIE BULLDOG BASH IN LONE GROVE, OKLAHOMA BEGINS 2/20 @ 10 AM!

We will be there at 8 for weigh ins! Wish Chino luck yall! Plenty of pics to come! 
*


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I need to know!!!! Meek is 7mths would it be okay to enter him? IF so im gonna be there! Meek stops when he feels he cant pull anymore he knows his limitations so I was just wondering if that would be okay..?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> I need to know!!!! Meek is 7mths would it be okay to enter him? IF so im gonna be there! Meek stops when he feels he cant pull anymore he knows his limitations so I was just wondering if that would be okay..?


Where? at lone grove?? I put Chino on the track at 7 months, he only pulled the cart but i didnt compete him. they'll let you put him on just to see if he likes it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

and as far as his age, i would be careful not to push him, but normally when you bring a young pup to one of these events they will push the cart off to get them a start, i think the hardest part of the pull is getting the cart moving. jmo tho. Id be cool to see yall out there tho!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

if anyone else from north texas or oklahoma wants to compete or come watch, its gonna be a HUGE event! there's supposedly over 50 dogs competing this weekend, so youre gonna get to see a lot of dogs, apbts, asts, bullies and am bulldogs! its inside out of any bad weather and a great time!!

Exit 31B off of I-35 onto hwy 70 west. Follow till 3rd stoplight (Brock Rd) and turn left. Follow road till dead ends and turn right. Follow to stop sign, go straight thru an will be second house on right. *Lodging:* Motel 6 580-226-7666 *Other Information:* 
*Address:* 1738 Buckskin Road Ardmore, OK 73401


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good Luck!!! I'm excited for you guys. I know that Chino will do a super job.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh no.. he will pull, but he knows when enough is enough and I dont push him further.. He loves it and can get the cart jumpin off on his own  lol, If he is tired and whatnot he wont pull he will bark at me, so he knows limitations, zues was about 9mths when he pulled his first rail track and did excellent but he too knew when to quit and when he did he was treated and done. I would never push any of my dogs they all have the option to do it or not. But will they enter a 7mth old.

Becareful staffy you might just come home with no chino BAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAHAAA


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i was going to say break a leg but that's not a funny joke w/ u


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Oh no.. he will pull, but he knows when enough is enough and I dont push him further.. He loves it and can get the cart jumpin off on his own  lol, If he is tired and whatnot he wont pull he will bark at me, so he knows limitations, zues was about 9mths when he pulled his first rail track and did excellent but he too knew when to quit and when he did he was treated and done. I would never push any of my dogs they all have the option to do it or not. But will they enter a 7mth old.
> 
> Becareful staffy you might just come home with no chino BAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAHAAA


if you feel like your dog is ready then no one can tell you no. They dont check papers or anything like that, just say he's 9 months or something. It'd be cool to see yall out there, our homegirl is gonna be taking some professional quality shots so we can get some of yours if yall make it out there. where ya located at??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> i was going to say break a leg but that's not a funny joke w/ u


LOL i know you only meant for him to do well, dont be hard on yaself bro i appreciate tha love!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Good Luck!!! I'm excited for you guys. I know that Chino will do a super job.


thank you! yeah yesterday he was draggin 40 lbs like it was nothing, almost running.. but thats because we got him REAL excited. Cant wait to see him bust a move on the rails!

if he does good here we're gonna compete at KOTR (king of the rails) midwest in Pauls Valley Ok in may. We'll see


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm stoked for ya'll! I can't wait for pictures and to hear the results!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

It's 50 dogs and his first pull, so I don't expect anything other than a fun time but you never know!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck!!!

Just a note...when doing any type of drag training make sure you are keeping the dog to a walk...not a trot or run. You are teaching speed as opposed to working through the weight which will be key when you are pulling heavier weights.

Just another note...Chinadog...and others...if your dog is shutting down at a certain weight by barking or refusing to pull then you are allowing him to develop a poor work ethic and you will most likely struggle in the heavier weights. Building the dog up slowly is the key...just like Oz is doing...small weights over long distances will build up the dog's mental game and he/she will conquer anything you put him in front of.

- Sara


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh yayyyy i can't wait for pictures!
good luck chino and oz!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

good luck!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O thanks tablerock I will remember that, so when he barks do I lighten the load up? Or allow him to quit or keep it at a certain weight?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oz, I heard there's going to be a UKC pull in May in Norman. Are you going to that one? I'm pondering the feasibility of doing that hot on the heels of an ADBA show down here.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

cool beans..........i want to see lot's of pics.........pull chino pull


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good luck*

waiting on the pics. good luck brother


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

tablerock said:


> Good luck!!!
> 
> Just a note...when doing any type of drag training make sure you are keeping the dog to a walk...not a trot or run. You are teaching speed as opposed to working through the weight which will be key when you are pulling heavier weights.
> 
> ...


nice info. keep that in mind for the future
:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Patch O' Luck!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

best of lick to you


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> O thanks tablerock I will remember that, so when he barks do I lighten the load up? Or allow him to quit or keep it at a certain weight?


yeah lighten the load since he's young. Now i was there at the pull and there's this one dog named Bastian who SCREAMED when he got on the track, but did it out of excitement, i guess it helped him pull... But for starters I would watch for signs of fatigue, you might have a natural puller but don't stress him too hard



bahamutt99 said:


> Oz, I heard there's going to be a UKC pull in May in Norman. Are you going to that one? I'm pondering the feasibility of doing that hot on the heels of an ADBA show down here.


pm me your number i wanna take chino to that pull, its around the same time as King of the rails in Pauls Valley, thats just 20 miles south..

does he have to have his LP to compete at the UKC pull since it says its an all breed???


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tablerock said:


> Good luck!!!
> 
> Just a note...when doing any type of drag training make sure you are keeping the dog to a walk...not a trot or run. You are teaching speed as opposed to working through the weight which will be key when you are pulling heavier weights.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:

Yeah we started off with just the chord from the drag sled, then the drag sled, then five lbs, then 10 lbs, in five lb increments up to 40 lbs, but that was over the course of 4.5 months. We're gonna start doing 10 lb increments every week or two, depending on how easy it is for him. The weights might be different for your dog, you have to learn to get a feel for him and how much effort he's putting forth.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

how much did he pull bro?


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Tip on the increments and preventing a shut down...continued...lower the weight slightly and continue at the lower weight for a minimum of 2 weeks. Then increase again and see where he is...if he shuts down then lower the weight and keep it there but increase your distance.
You should always be watching your dog for signs of hesitation in his pull...make him pull past the hesitation and then stop him, praise him, repeat. If you are pulling him next to you and not physically watching your dog, then you are not properly training...have someone else help you watch for signs too. 
Weight pull is a task of endurance and tenacity. Even the dogs who yelp and hollar when they are heading to the track shut their traps and pull eventually because they need the air to do so. A winded dog will shut down before it's time!!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

great info tablerock, how long have you been into pulling?


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

wish they had these events by me


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Forty...we have been actively pulling since 2002 with the UKC and ADBA.

Above and beyond our personal experiences on the track we pride ourselves in talking with everyone at the pulls to hear about everyone's approaches to weight pulling, training, equipment, etc. Sitting at a pull is great Product Research for us!!! 

- Sara


----------

